# What do you use your goats for?



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

This could be fun! Feel free to add pictures 
I have been a member of this forum for a while now. I find it very helpful when I have questions about my goats and I enjoy everyone's input.
I was just wondering what everyone uses their goats for (fiber, milk meat, pets etc..) I really enjoy hearing from members about their take on my questions and would love to know what everyone raises their goats for and what breeds.
My husband and I started with one Saanen doe in milk about 4 years ago. We then moved away from her companion so added a little lamanchax doe as her friend... Since then we have expanded to a mixed herd of meat and dairy.
Here's what we are down to after selling babies and whatnot. 2 boer does, one boer buck...1 saanen doe, 1 sannenx doe 2 alpine does and a Toggenburg doe and one alpine buck.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I like this thread idea!
Here's my little herd of two...so far. 
They are Pygmy wethers, and strictly pets. I have been toying with the idea of getting a doe next year, once I figure all the ins and outs of goatkeeping.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I show market wethers and probably go to 15 shows a year if not more. I got into it after starting livestock judging as a fun project because I love the animals. This is my second year raising my own wethers and this year I've been learning alot about nutrition and how the goats metabolism works. I'm looking at being an animal nutritionist or something like that. I'm also reading up on kidding, AI, flush and all that good stuff.

Here is a picture from Tuesday... My wether was grand champion for the fourth time. I've been super happy with him this year! Can't wait for next year when I have two wethers of my own.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We started with Nigerian Dwarves as a small dairy goat. My aunt has an autistic son and my parents heard about all the great benefits of the raw goat's milk. Since I have health issues they thought it would be good for me, and for everyone! We've never looked back, their milk is so delicious and good for you! I could write an essay on the benefits but I shall spare you. :laugh: 

To be honest, even if I had to give up milking they would be my first choice of pet. They are therapeutic, quirky, and so smart! I just love them so much. They pull me through any sort of hard day. They are also great for our therapeutic riding students that come through. They are very understanding creatures.

Next year we will be using our wethers for meat if they do not sell to a pet home. 

We've got a deposit down for a lamancha this winter as well. 

Lots of exciting things.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont have a pic handy but right now we raise our goats for meat. The plan is the get a reg buck in the spring an start getting into show goats. 
At the time of this writing lol we have

10 boer does, 2 boer bucks, 2 boer doelings and a 5 year old wether that I think has some nubian in him.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Therapy. :lol: 

We have dairy goats... and we might get into meat someday, at the very least we'll use wethers for meat if we can't sell them for a 4-H project or to a pet home.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

We have lovely dual-purpose Nigora goats. I originally chose Nigoras because I was learning how to spin and wanted to have a source for my own fiber. Last year after our first breeding I decided to delve into the wonderful world of milking too. It has been such fun! Both of my girls turned out to be fantastic milkers--surprisingly my heavy Nigora (75% angora and 25% Nigerian Dwarf) had an even nicer udder than my half-and-half Nigora!

Here are a couple of my favorite pictures of my goaties--Irma standing in the green grass, and Dean smiling up at the camera.  I have three other goats--Buttercream and her daughter Hana, both Nigoras, and Truitt, my only Nigerian Dwarf (who will hopefully be going to a new home this fall--he is a bit of a grumpy-butt).


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mostly my goats are for my sanity ( insanity at times) When ever I go to do chores or anything else with the goats I always say "I'm going to therapy"....seems no matter what they brighten my day, they listen without judgment, never backtalk and are ALWAYS happy to see me. I like them better than most people

Technically they are milk and meat producers. I have a mixed herd of fullblooded alpine and Nubian and Boer and crosses. I like the versatility of the meat/dairy cross

I also have a 7 mo old Boer whether who is my "pack" goat. He was the runt of a set of triplets who was rejected by mom so he was bottle raised and now it's my buddy. Since I require all my animals to be productive members of the farm....he's the cellphone and soda/beer toter. Sshhh....don't tell him it's not a real"JOB":laugh:

This is Curly w when he was just 6 days old.....he was the cutest little guy !


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> Since I require all my animals to be productive members of the farm....he's the cellphone and soda/beer toter. Sshhh....don't tell him it's not a real"JOB"


Lol! :ROFL:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! Keep em coming!! I guess my guys are partly for therapy as well  We love having them around and I am always thinking of adding more..it's hard to stop once you get going!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

My girls are for milk but I do use the wethers that do not sell for meat. Right now I have 6 MM does and 1 MM wether that is getting fat and needs a job as well, or off to freezer camp he goes.

Bess can you send me a fuzzy, cuddly goat!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im a confused goat owner, I have had many plans with them, from resell, to brushing, but am sticking with to sell for meat. Dont get me wrong 90% are pets  and one day would like to try to sell show wethers, when I get the time. And here is my fb with some pics since most of them are on my phone

http://www.facebook.com/andersonboergoat


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have dairy goats. They are for milk, meat and pleasure. If the males don't sell we eat them and I use the milk for soap, cheese and all that good stuff.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes...definitely therapy! :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Before I even read all the posts; I was going to say, "My goats are my psychiatrist.":crazy: They are litterally my reason for getting out of bed in the morning, no matter the weather. When I think of all the ailments people treat with pills instead of getting out and being active in their own lives. Off soapbox. This is just something I was thinking about while doing chores this morning.
They come up to me for pets and scratches. I have a little doeling this year who nuzzles the backs of my legs when I am in the yard.:lovey:
The benefits of this are immeasurable. Then, there are the by-products of milk and meat. I cannot believe I drank that watered down, dead excuse for milk that I bought at the store for so many years. I will never go back. I make my own yogurt, cheese, butter, ice cream and lots of puddings.

We started with a herd of 4 Toggenburgs, added a buck and a Nubian and ended up with over 20 goats in one season. I retained 8 does, had quads, two sets of triplets and the rest twins. A real population explosion. Had to cut way down.

I need to get some new pictures to post. As of right now I have:
3 senior does: 1 Togg, 1 Nubian, 1 Togg/Nubian/Saanen
5 retained kids: 2 mixes for breeding 3 for meat when they are a bit bigger
2 young bucks: 1 from this spring and a LaMancha/Alpine I brought in for some *new blood*.

We are also planning to tan some hides for leather.

OP: I love your photo. I would give anything to have grass and hills for my goats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm hoping someday to have milk outta them there goaties! lol But for now, I have them as weedwackers, tree pruners and most importantly.... my Pets!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that you mention it I wouldn't be here if I hadn't had my goats. I was ready to just sleep my life away when I first got them and they made me get up. You can't just go to bed when you have five day old kids to bottle feed.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

We got our goats as pets, to help us and our autistic son find ways to relax. After we had them for a couple of weeks, we decided to
share them with the world. We get email all the time from people who watch them to relax after a stressful day. Some people leave our site open at work and peek in on the girls while they're working!

​


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

Our goats are pets, but we mainly got them to keep the horses' pastures down. They eat *everything* the horses don't and keep the twenty-five acres manageable. Only a month into it and we love our goaties, so much! 
We have a 7-month-old Boer wether(beige in 2nd & last pics), a 9-month-old Alpine/ND cross wether(2nd pic), a 6-month-old Nigerian Dwarf wether(1st pic) and a 4-month-old Pygmy doe(3rd pic).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a productive little herd...I have my pets and my milkers and each one is my reason for keeping my sanity.

My "hayburners" are my retiree's...Bootsie is 12 and my start with my goaties, Angel is 5, Heidi is 4 and Teddy is 4, Heidi is Bootsies Grand daughter and Teddy is Boot's son.

Binkey was my first registered ND doe and is 7, Princess Penny was my 2nd and is 3, Foxy is Penny's daughter and is now 7 months old, Whimsey was my 4th registered ND and is 6 years.
Murphy is my 2 1/2 yr old reg ND buck and Crisp is my 1 1/2 yr reg ND buck and my newest addition. My boys are treated as pets year round, even during rut.
I've lost 3 dear adults in my 13 years of raising goats..Dolly in 2007, Tilly in 2009 and Hank 2011 as well as Dolly's twin doelings and 3 of Binkeys babies in (2)2010 and (1) in 2011


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just love this topic, we are all so diverse but goats are our passion!

We have Boers & a few Nub %s. Like someone said they keep us up & moving.
Our main goal is meat but I do milk the %s for our own use. There are a few I bring to shows a couple of times a year, mostly to hang out with my goat friends who are the most terrific people ever!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

We use our goats for working the farm and other chores. They all are trained to pull wagons,carts,and a two-gang disc and various other farm implements. We also pack with our goats. I will post some pictures as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well my goats future involves them giving me milk. They already work on keeping the pasture down and clearing the brush. They provide me with tons of entertainment and I have to say that I've gotten in the best shape I've been in years going up and down the hill to their area!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Bambi said:


> We use our goats for working the farm and other chores. They all are trained to pull wagons,carts,and a two-gang disc and various other farm implements. We also pack with our goats. I will post some pictures as soon as I figure out how.


That is so awesome!! We are hoping to get some draft ponies to work our land but maybe we could start w/ goats!! I have a wether due to be butchered but I am hesitant b/c he is so nice. If he had a job he could stay  Cant wait for pics!!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Bambi said:


> We use our goats for working the farm and other chores. They all are trained to pull wagons,carts,and a two-gang disc and various other farm implements. We also pack with our goats. I will post some pictures as soon as I figure out how.


LOL I WISH our girls could actually do something besides walking around looking cute. I think my next goat I'll start in young with cart training. Way cool to show up at the grocery in your goat cart


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love looking at goats, any kind  Luvmyherd, I hear you on that one, since I was 16 I always had a job, at one time I had 3, but then when you go from that to being mommy (which I do love) I was going stir crazy, you can only keep cleaning the house so much before there is nothing left to clean. Now I have goats that take up my day and my house is a mess lol. If anything else I feel like I help pay some bill around here, but I would be ok just breaking even


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay..Its official...we are going to teach our little boer wether to pull a cart. No freezer camp for him...whew! Now to get the equipment!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Boer goats are what we raise in this order of purpose: Pets, Land Management, Entertainment to watch and educational to for kids to learn from and Meat for our family.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I have some milk goats. I will freshen 5 this year and sell 2. 3 are all I need for family use. I have 2 very nice bucks. 
My therapy though is my pack boys. Most people have already seen my old team. Only the lead boy, Jeter, is still alive. I think this will be his last winter








So, I'm training a new Saanen boy now, raising a late born Alpine baby, and have a promise for another Saanen boy this year. I'm a happy camper, literally. Last June at Raineer wilderness area.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Oberhasli milk doe we ended up having to take with us was NOT a happy camper. She thought the whole thing was pretty stupid.

















If you click the last pic it's actually a video. Yes, I'm grubby and disgusting at this point, but it's worth it. The Ober doe now has a new home that is better for her talent of giving 15lbs of milk daily and letting it all hang low.


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

VACATION! That is what my goats are. After teaching all day, coming home to cook, feed my children, and do housework, going out to the barn to sit with those silly things is my daily vacation.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

PearcePastures said:


> VACATION! That is what my goats are. After teaching all day, coming home to cook, feed my children, and do housework, going out to the barn to sit with those silly things is my daily vacation.


Yes! They're all the vacation I need!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My little goaties are %100 pets (and therapy for me ).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello: 
We raise meat goats. WE started with a few percentage Boer for brush control on our 7 acres, and then when our county started allowing a meat goat show in 4H/FFa, It only seemed natural that we work towards improving our herd for our kids to show. They were already showing lambs that we purchase from a local farmer. So over the years we have slowly added to our herd some fullbloods and know we sell the majority of our does as replacement breeding stock, A couple bucks as herd sires, most our bucks are wethered for the fairs and then anything that doesn't fit into those categories or has too many problems is sold for meat. We butcher one every 3 or 4 years, but not a lot. We average 35 to 50 kids a year.


----------

